# Tribby trials



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi not been on for a bit just to say we love our 550 we keep all outside gear levelers eletcric cable etc in a large green weather proof bag that used to house our wastemaster in the caravaning days .this then tucks behind swiveled passenger seat on site We've also bought legs for our internal table to use outside. We are heart sick of making up the double bed though so have decided to use the singles with sleeping bags instead. this means that if one wants to go to bed the other can still watch telly etc and there is no clambering over eachother in the middle of the night! I know what your thinking but the dog puts paid to any romantic notions anyway!
We have some clunking from underneath our van which we can't identify . so I need to have that looked at and get one of these covers for the engine we just had grease put on the injectors. 
We did have a prob with the Fiat side a siezed rear wheel after 1500 miles and then well over 2weeks to wait for a part.
I'm also a bit worried about the reversing probs see this months MMM letters page . We dont use an oven on site I find I can heat ready made garlic bread and cook part baked bread under the grill! .the diesal heating is fab . Happyvanning everyone


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Nickynoo
Just shows that virtually all 550 owners do love em, despite the odd niggle.
Mind you, a seized rear wheel and mysterious noises mean you have had quite big niggles, worse than any of mine.
Sadly ours has now gone and we pick up our replacement low profile in a week or so.
It was the bed that prompted our change as we realised what a boon a fixed bed would be- then after it was ordered SWMBO had a bad diagnosis so it becomes virtually essential. If she has a bad day she can simply stay in bed.
On the oven front I carefully measured the width of the cupboard under the fridge, then bought a good 240v oven-I lined the cupboard floor and sidewalls with a good carpet underlay and it travelled there really snugly.

When on hook-up the oven sat neatly on the pull down flap in front of the rear doors, and worked very well

As for the reversing issue there was a thread a couple of months ago covering this, and after the first couple of months ours settled down (or I got used to it). It wasn't an issue for us.

Happy Tribbing
Paul


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, hope your new van works out for you both!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*clunking underneath*

We just got our van back from Fiat dealers after 4 weeks waiting for new springs.
The rear springs had no rubber bushes, so they have been replaced. I have to say that it may ber psychological but it seems to ride better and less internal rattles.
It also seems the spare wheel carrier was loose - anyway it doesn't clunk anymore so - who knows?


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All,
We are enjoying our Tribute 650 in spite of a few faults. Has anyone else experienced cracks just where the screws fit in the plastic panels that line the inside of the back door(offside) and the inside of the sliding door.
We have a new lining for the rear door and one is on order for the sliding door. 
It appears that they were overtightened when fitted and then the shock of slamming the doors has induced these cracks.
My latest problem is a leaky tap in the bathroom sink, we have hardly used this tap as we tend to use site facilities. Our dealer says that it is fairly common for this type of tap to fail, probably the same tap used on all Trigano makes of van. Parts take months to arrive which is worrying and inconvenient.
Of course we have suffered leaking into the engine via the scuttle and some judder when reversing. 

Paul


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all not noticed any cracks in the door panels but will check because the sliding door does need a good slam! to stop the fridge fan!
We have had a plastic cover put on by the fiat dealerand experienced reverse shudder in lakes a few weeks ago it does seem to stop if you try to keep revs about 13OOrpms Fiat recommend this! 
I had to get the dealer to check electric step which seemed to be loose in its housing and not working correctly thought that was the clanking but it is still there now its fixed
we have also noticed the paint is coming off our roof rails . No probs with the bathroom tap but that is worrying as we have used it quite a lot!
When we took delivary of our van last Oct they had replaced our fridge vents with white ones as the silver ones were cracked . they only arrived last week six months on order ! if my bathroom tap fails I would not be happy to wait months for part as we tend to stay on non-facility sites its cheaper! 
Unfortunately when things are on order the dealers blame Fiat or Autotrail . they seem to forget that you didn't buy the van from Fiat/Autotrail you bought it from them and it is their responsability to make sure things are done! Its funny I bet your dealer didn't tell you that that type of tap usually fails when you were parting with your hard earned cash!
happy vanning!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its not very off topic, but I see in the last post about fridge vents taking 6 months on order. Now, I know nuffink abaht manufacturing motorhomes, other than they're low volume units, but, surely the vents are a bought in item to the maker, and shouldnt take 6 months....... I mean, if you want vents for your house they're in all the DIY sheds by the hundred.





stands by for correction on the temrity to question supply proceedures of motorhomes manufacturers


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Its not very off topic, but I see in the last post about fridge vents taking 6 months on order. Now, I know nuffink abaht manufacturing motorhomes, other than they're low volume units, but, surely the vents are a bought in item to the maker, and shouldnt take 6 months....... I mean, if you want vents for your house they're in all the DIY sheds by the hundred.
> 
> stands by for correction on the temrity to question supply proceedures of motorhomes manufacturers


Hi, I dream of having the 550 vents which are obtainable albeit it takes a while. The 650 has huge vents made by Dometic. I wanted a pair of winter covers for them as the rain was coming in during recent storms. I contacted a Dometic UK agent who told me he could not find a part number for the vents never mind any covers! I sent him the Dometic number off the vent and a photo and was told that he still had no Joy and to try Dometic Italy. Sent them pics and part numbers and they got back told me to contact Dometic USA which I did and they could not help either with vents or covers. I emailed Trigano but did not get a reply..... Hope I never loose a vent as it will be near impossible to replace :roll:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its ludicrous. 8O


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Wenlock, our 06 Tribute had both taps frost damaged and leaked around the top. Both ceramic discs were broken.
Replacement cartridges from a caravan shop fitted nicely, 5 minute job and £15 each, cheers, Paul.


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Lambo,
Thanks for that. When you say its an easy job could you give me a stear.
How do you get the top of the tap off without going at it from the underneath, or is that what you do ?
Although I have given this job to my dealer, who is trying his best, as a last resort I might DIY the thing !
Any help appreciated.
Paul

This has been said before but--Why is everyone called Paul ?


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Wenlock, cartridge replacement as follows,
1 remove blank plug from tap top
2 remove posi screw and pull tap lever off
3 undo chrome top ring by hand
4 undo top nut using 27mm socket
5 pull out old cartridge
6 fit new cartridge, remembering to line up 2 small dowels and continue

When you get the old cartridge out, if you prise off the bottom cartridge section you may well see the broken ceramic disc.
The replacement cartridge is red and white, looks like a universal fitting to me. Don't buy the blue one to colour match the old one cos it will not fit, not even the internals, hope this is some help to anyone with tap problems, cheers, Paul.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

Info for Tribute_650. I think CAK Tanks sell both sizes of Dometic fridge vents and winter covers. Look at www.caktanks.co.uk.

The fridge info is at
http://www.caktanks.com/files/Cak 08 Fridges 42 - 45.pdf

Price list is at
http://www.caktanks.com/files/CAK 2008 Retail Price List.pdf

Hope this helps?

Chris


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

therabbits said:


> Hi
> 
> Info for Tribute_650. I think CAK Tanks sell both sizes of Dometic fridge vents and winter covers. Look at www.caktanks.co.uk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Chris I will keep a copy of the catalogue but the 650 vent is not one of those standard vents, not even the L500 which will soon be obsolete. This is what the 650 vents look like :

Cheers
Paul


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Tribute_650 said:


> therabbits said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


This looks like the Standard American spec vent used extensively on US and Canadian RV's size 22" X 14". See picture of my Great West Van.

These vents are fab :lol: Easy access to the burner and heating elements, no problems with wind blowing flame out- ever, Also they are made of a much better nylon plastic which stays white, mine are 7 years old.

Note the cheap way the converters fitted mine by screwing the frame through the face  There are fixing holes behind the removable door. Also the upper vent they fixed without the frame, but access to that part is no so critical.

Try Some of the US RV parts places like Campingworld .com

Carol


----------

